# DS #5224: Sonic Colours (Europe)



## Chanser (Nov 10, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6603^^


----------



## paulgilbert87 (Nov 10, 2010)

cool, I'll see if it works in a DSTT


----------



## impizkit (Nov 10, 2010)

Now we see a proper release thread here. 

Edit: To paulgilbert87, it does not work on DSTT.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

yay...proper releases FTW LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ben 10 was a complete release...I've learned all my mistakes


----------



## RoMee (Nov 10, 2010)

works fine on dstwo


----------



## Tetrimino (Nov 10, 2010)

Runs fine on M3DS Real.

EDIT: WRONG! Save doesn't work!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 10, 2010)

Works fine with AKAIO 1.8.1 and Supercard Two, as expected as well works on Supercard DSonei with the latest firmware


Also they used to Sonic Rush engine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved the Sonic Rush games!


----------



## roxas855tw (Nov 10, 2010)

I had tested recently ... Ak2i + AKAIO 1.8.1 (No AP option enabled)
But that topic had been deleted 
The sound is a little freaky..
Maybe is my card problem... 15M/s Reading


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> works fine on dstwo




_*obviously.*_


----------



## Yuan (Nov 10, 2010)

Doesn't go online on AKAIO 1.8.1 (stays on connecting screen forever), only connected when I activated Bypass AP.

Anyway, this one have online multiplayer =]


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Doesn't go online on AKAIO 1.8.1 (stays on connecting screen forever), only connected when I activated Bypass AP.
> 
> Anyway, this one have online multiplayer =]




wow...starting to block WiFi using AP?..

let's hope future DS games releases don't block wifi access like what Nintendo did with Jam With the Band DX / Daigasso Band Brothers


----------



## Escape (Nov 10, 2010)

Works on R4 with Wood 1.15 (if I'm not wrong). 
I was quite surprised, as I recall somebody saying that it didn't work for him on his R4 with the latest Wood firmware... 

Works also on my DS2 an AK2i (as others have stated). 

Enjoying it so far, though the missions are quite hard


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

Trailer here : 




actually looks pretty fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




glad they went back to the original Sonic Rush GBA engine instead of that new modern 3D clunky cell shading stuff that Sonic Rush Adventure had

edit - HOLY CRAP. 1,000th post!


----------



## masterchan777 (Nov 10, 2010)

Boots fine on CycloDS EVO Firmware B4, but the game does not save ..


----------



## Rayder (Nov 10, 2010)

Seems to work on CycloDS B.4, *I think*. When does the game save?  I played a few levels, beat a boss, one of the missions, then turned it off.  Upon playing again, it makes me start over.  

Save issue?


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 10, 2010)

works good on DSTWO


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 10, 2010)

F**K! i can't find the rom...

anyone? PM me if you have a link! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah! just kidding! i don't wanna get banned! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i guess i have to google more...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> works good on DSTWO



_*DUH-DUH-DUA-KEE*_ translation {from jealous DSTWO fanboy to english} = DUH. lol


----------



## SilentRevolt (Nov 10, 2010)

works for wood R4 but my save data was deleted after i turn off my ds


----------



## Escape (Nov 10, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Seems to work on CycloDS B.4, *I think*. When does the game save?  I played a few levels, beat a boss, one of the missions, then turned it off.  Upon playing again, it makes me start over.
> 
> Save issue?



Holy crap, just checked this out with my R4 and the same happens to me. 
It seem like the save file deletes itself upon restarting the DS. 
Quite an amusing ap, if you ask me. 
Oh well, luckily it doesn't happen with my DS2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







EDIT: damn it, got ninja'd >


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

on topic > 



			
				rikardo03 said:
			
		

> F**K! i can't find the rom...
> 
> anyone? PM me if you have a link!
> 
> ...



the rom number and the release name is your friend...


will test on my _*OUTDATED *_AceKard 2i with AP on and see if it keeps my save


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 10, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Seems to work on CycloDS B.4, *I think*. When does the game save?  I played a few levels, beat a boss, one of the missions, then turned it off.  Upon playing again, it makes me start over.
> 
> Save issue?


Use RTS for now


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 10, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> RebornX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no comment there 
...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

damn LOl if the DSTWO doesn't stop bypassing all this AP..

the the devs are going to say "fuck R4" and go after the Supercard Team (in a similar R4 lawsuit manner)...

eventually they are going to have all they can stand LOL

is the DSTWO too much of a good thing?...maybe


----------



## impizkit (Nov 10, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully the CycloDS has RTS!


----------



## Etalon (Nov 10, 2010)

Works fine with Akaio 1.8.1 (AP Bypass On).

And I love Sonic as much as I love my Acekard.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Works fine with Akaio 1.8.1 (AP Bypass On).
> 
> And I love Sonic as much as I love my Acekard.




WOW. AceKard didn't fail me 

AceKard 2i + AKAIO 1.8.0 (1.4.1 didn't work for me. the bitch froze on startup) + Bypass AP = Working / keeping save


----------



## Marsou77 (Nov 10, 2010)

White Screen after "Act 1-Special" On akAIO 1.8.1 with AAP


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 10, 2010)

yey found it!

but it says XXXX - name of the game...

the rom number is XXXX? :confused:


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

Marsou77 said:
			
		

> White Screen after "Act 1-Special" On akAIO 1.8.1 with AAP
> 
> 
> nope. AKAIO 1.8.0 the Speical Act 1 stage works for me...
> ...




I woudlen't try that one..if it's XXXX that means it was not dumped properly or it was nuked OR a amateur noob dumper who is not a major release group dumped it....so what might seem like it's AP might be because it was nuked = not dumped properly


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 10, 2010)

Freezes on R4 Wood 1.15 after the first boss.Does it have AP?


----------



## Yuan (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it saves automatically after Stage 1 Special.

Anyway working (and saving) fine with 1.8.1 with AP bypass. I think Marsou77 needs to format his SD or copy again his rom.



			
				mariosonic said:
			
		

> Freezes on R4 Wood 1.15 after the first boss.Does it have AP?



Try to go online, on AKAIO 1.8.1 it only goes with AP Bypass enabled.

EDIT: Killed first boss, new area opened without problems too.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Freezes on R4 Wood 1.15 after the first boss.Does it have AP?




yes....

yes it does.

wait for a fix


----------



## Maxkhoon (Nov 10, 2010)

R4 wood.......

it wont open new area for us pirate jerks........

I admit this is indeed a great game :-) rush and finish off the first boss straight away! 

hope this get fix soon though......


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 10, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Well, it saves automatically after Stage 1 Special.
> 
> Anyway working (and saving) fine with 1.8.1 with AP bypass. I think Marsou77 needs to format his SD or copy again his rom.
> 
> ...



AKAIO is for Acekard,isn't it?I dont have one.Only an R4.


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 10, 2010)

Is there any chance of an AP patch? Especially for us CycloDS users since Team Cyclops doesn't seem to feel like updating the firmware in any reasonable time frame anymore.


----------



## Yuan (Nov 10, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know. I said to you test online on Wood, if it doesn't go online too it is an AP.


----------



## Etalon (Nov 10, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Is there any chance of an AP patch? Especially for us CycloDS users since Team Cyclops doesn't seem to feel like updating the firmware in any reasonable time frame anymore.



No offense! But why don't you simply order a $6 R4DS? 

You can't trust CycloDS anymore and you know that.


----------



## Silent Storm (Nov 10, 2010)

Anti piracy on acekard (without patch enabled).

Can't save.
Can't access new worlds after beating the first boss.
Can't go on wifi.

All is fixed with ap enabled.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 10, 2010)

On CycloDS, just use RTS and save after every stage.  Works fine that way.....so far anyway.


I'm having fun with the game, but really they should have just called this Sonic Rush 3. It's the same "almost plays by itself" style of gameplay.


----------



## m_babble (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

how do you use the beginning speed boost?

it says 3....2....1...GO..

it wouldn't have the countdown for nothing...

I could do it before everytime in Sonic Rush Adventure..but now I can't o.O


EDIT - Nevermind...it's easier...right AFTER it says "GO"...Boost..

you'll know if you did the boost right if Sonic says "YEA!" or "there!" or....whatever

EDIT 2 - glad they got rid of that modern singing "la la" crap that plagued Sonic Rush Adventure...it's just music...no singing..(except the intro)...thank god

EDIT 3 - the world selection music sounds a hell of a lot like Super Mario Galaxy! @[email protected]


----------



## WarioMCP (Nov 10, 2010)

Tetrimino said:
			
		

> Runs fine on M3DS Real.
> 
> EDIT: WRONG! Save doesn't work!



Can you access new worlds after the first boss?

I also use M3DS Real


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 10, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh,sorry misunderstood.I can try,but I dont have an access point to use on the DS anyway.

EDIT:Like other games with AP,the DS light doesnt blink like it's connecting wirelessly or Wi-Fi.So it's an AP.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

main theme "Reach For the Stars" (In the Intro)



Colors feel so right?...I've never felt like this??"...is this describing the first time using LSD or something??? O.o

Give me Crush40!!! DX


----------



## ganonthesage (Nov 10, 2010)

same issues with r4sdhc 2.10T07
White screen after first boss and trying to go to world select, and not saving.
SO far, it has been fun!
EDIT: I used the XXXX release... I feel so noobish
EDIT2: Cannot change worlds with the official, but I do not get the white screen, and it still doesn't save!
LOL. Now to wait for the AP patch, since I don't know BS about this...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

with the music score (mostly) and the whole "space, and aliens possessing the main character to give him powers" sounds a hell of a lot like Super Mario Galaxy....

but...yet again...I'm not surprised..

Sega has always rode off the coattails of Nintendo's successes...not going to mention any NAMES HERE..

*COUGH*NES*SEGAMASTERSYSTEM*HACK*SNES*SHITTYSEGAADDONS


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 10, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> with the music score (mostly) and the whole "space, and aliens possessing the main character to give him powers" sounds a hell of a lot like Super Mario Galaxy....
> 
> but...yet again...I'm not surprised..
> 
> ...



More than that.

Nintendo Brings Mario back to his roots with New Super Mario bros.
Sega Brings sonic back with Sonic The Hedgehog 4.

Nintendo sport games
Sega sport games

Super Mario 64
Sonic Adventure


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh god...wow...you're right! Dx

good thing I didn't support those bandwagoning assholes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the "Red Burst" is somewhat like Samus Aran's Screw attack too...


----------



## KirbyPink (Nov 10, 2010)

Acekard 2i 
Latest 1.8.1 
Creates a save then white screen. AP OFF and ON , neither works.
Solution?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

KirbyPink said:
			
		

> Acekard 2i
> Latest 1.8.1
> Creates a save then white screen. AP OFF and ON , neither works.
> Solution?




downgrade to 1.8.0

....1.8.1 froze on me upon the AKAIO menu...so far I haven't had any issues to upgrade to that unstable firmware...I have my AP patch on 1.8.0


----------



## KirbyPink (Nov 10, 2010)

Actully did have it on 1.8.
I upgraded too see if it worked.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe it´s save error? Anyone figured out save type yet?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

KirbyPink said:
			
		

> Actully did have it on 1.8.
> I upgraded too see if it worked.
> 
> 
> ...




I'm on 1.8.0.

not the NEWEST 1.8.1 release...

with Bypass AP enabled the game works 100% fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OR.

you have the XXXX nuked release


----------



## emigre (Nov 10, 2010)

It's working fine on AKAIO 1.8.1 with AAP enabled. I've just checked and my sav is there.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

then most likely he has the NUKED XXXX rom.

This is why we should let the dumping to the professionals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but sometimes the noobs dump some games that the release team can't get their hands on for a while...


----------



## yeop (Nov 10, 2010)

somo nds downloading web pages(like mine) got the release before iND take it so we wrote XXXX in the name because it had no number in the scene yet. The XXXX and the iND releases are exactly the same.
When you see iND nfo you can read: "Found it somewhre" so the haven´t dumped it.


----------



## KirbyPink (Nov 10, 2010)

Ah, i see. Might explain it.
Just went back to 1.8. And again, same issue.
Gotta look a bit more then.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

double post.

please ignore


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

This is definitely a peculiar problem...maybe get the ROM somewhere else?...get the numbered one like I did..not the XXXX version...tell me if that works

if it does..this XXXX version could be possibly "underdumped" 





			
				yeop said:
			
		

> somo nds downloading web pages(like mine) got the release before iND take it so we wrote XXXX in the name because it had no number in the scene yet. The XXXX and the iND releases are exactly the same.
> When you see iND nfo you can read: "Found it somewhre" so the haven´t dumped it.




maybe you're right....but nuked releases are also labeled as XXXX


----------



## yeop (Nov 10, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> yeop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I uploaded it to my web this morning(european time) and I name it like that and some others get roms from my web so I know what i´m talking about


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

yeop said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ahh so you host a usenet website...gotcha


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> More than that.
> 
> Nintendo Brings Mario back to his roots with New Super Mario bros.
> Sega Brings sonic back with Sonic The Hedgehog 4.
> ...


When Mario 64 was out, Sega was still in the console making business with the Dreamcast.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmm.....can't unlock anything after the first world.  It says it unlocked it and showed the left most world lit up, then the screen fades out and comes back without it being lit.  Don't you just love AP?


----------



## MG4M3R (Nov 10, 2010)

Acekard 2i
AKAIO 1.8.1
AP OFF: Creates a save then white screen
AP ON: White Screen few minutes after the first boss. It also doesn't unlock the second area.

Can someone give me some help? =p


----------



## yeop (Nov 10, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> yeop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not usenet, a normal web page but I thought that I must name it like that because it was not dumped by any nds team.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

MG4M3R said:
			
		

> Acekard 2i
> AKAIO 1.8.1
> AP OFF: Creates a save then white screen
> AP ON: White Screen just after the first boss. It also doesn't unlock the second area.
> ...




someone else is having the same problem...I have 1.8.0 (with bypass AP enabled) and it works fine....

we may have a bad ROM among us....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




either THAT or it could be "certain" AceKard 2's it works on (maybe the fake ones it doesn't work)

didn't we have a similar issue with Super Scribblenauts working on some AceKard2i's but not others?? @[email protected]


----------



## MG4M3R (Nov 10, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> MG4M3R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But my rom is the actual Sonic_Colours_EUR_NDS-iND =p
Or so it says...

Could it be the loader?


----------



## Theraima (Nov 10, 2010)

Guess we'll just have to wait for Yellow Wood Goblin.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

MG4M3R said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




maybe people with fake (not legit) AceKard's it doesn't work....

as I said in the last post...I think people had a similar issue with Super Scribblenauts


----------



## Zeroneo (Nov 10, 2010)

Did anyone try the special stages yet? They're freakin' amazing. I wonder what happens once you collect all 7 Emeralds.


----------



## WarioMCP (Nov 10, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> Did anyone try the special stages yet? They're freakin' amazing. I wonder what happens once you collect all 7 Emeralds.



Uh.... I'm gonna take a shot in the dark and say..
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
Super Sonic?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> Did anyone try the special stages yet? They're freakin' amazing. I wonder what happens once you collect all 7 Emeralds.




I have they are loads of fun....got 2 emeralds already....my best guess is most likely you have to collect them all in order to go for the last boss..due to the fact that they give you options to replay levels...

unlike the other Sonic games that if you missed it. ur just screwed


----------



## Zeroneo (Nov 10, 2010)

WarioMCP said:
			
		

> Zeroneo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Sonic with all those wisps transformations already in it?


----------



## baronluigi (Nov 10, 2010)

yeop said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saddly, this is how the scene works. The same happened to me last year xD. The first who registers the game as itself wins.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

baronluigi said:
			
		

> yeop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what are you trying to say?....we have a bad rom floating on the scene?


----------



## KirbyPink (Nov 10, 2010)

Aight,now it boots. But, it won´t keep the Save file. 
Turns out the rom was the issue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Think i read in this topic about someone else with same problem...


----------



## WarioMCP (Nov 10, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> WarioMCP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently in the Wii version


Spoiler



Super Sonic can't use Wisp Powers but the levels are designed so he can still complete them. Also he has unlimited boost.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

KirbyPink said:
			
		

> Aight,now it boots. But, it won´t keep the Save file.
> Turns out the rom was the issue.
> 
> 
> ...




I KNEW IT.


That XXXX - Sonic Colours rom is a NUKE DUPE.

this proves now that the IND Release and the XXXX release are 2 DIFFERENT releases / ROMS

because this one (iND) works..and the XXXX other doesn't.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 10, 2010)

Can someone explain what Nuke means?


----------



## KirbyPink (Nov 10, 2010)

Your not helping...
Right, try 3 then.
I tried the iND that didn´t even get past after save file creation.
And the 5224 i got worked. It just didn´t save.


----------



## WarioMCP (Nov 10, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Can someone explain what Nuke means?



Nuked releases are, in most cases, inferior to standard scene releases. A dump is usually nuked because they are bad dumps, work stolen from another group, or an early (XXXX) release


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Can someone explain what Nuke means?




nuked means it's garbage...trashed..not dumped properly......OR it could mean that the dumper personally edited it..or changed it...

most of the time NUKED roms don't work and have qwirky issues....like the white screen issue here with Sonic Colours

*In the warez scene, nuke refers to labeling content as "bad", for reasons which might include unusable software, bad video/audio quality, virus-infected content, deceptively labeled (fake) content or not following the rules. Also duplicates and stolen releases from other pirates that do not attribute the other pirates will be nuked.[1][2] When a scene release is "nuked", a message is attached to its listing informing other sceners of its "nuked" status, as well as the specific nature of the problem* 

- _*Wikipedia*_


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 10, 2010)

Ahhh okay. I just finished the first special stage after the first level. Akaio 1.8.1 AAP on, no problems. Is there a way to save to test this?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Ahhh okay. I just finished the first special stage after the first level. Akaio 1.8.1 AAP on, no problems. Is there a way to save to test this?




yes...go to the level select menu and shut the DS off (reset flashcart)...


when you come back to the game...you're save data should be there.....

OR.

beat the first Boss....the second area should open.

if both of these events don't happen you either

1. have the bypass AP toggle off (which you don't)
2. or have the XXXX - Sonic Colours *NUKED* Rom...which is inferior to the iND version, because it doesn't function properly.


This is why noobs shoulden't have nice things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....like a device to dump DS ROMS....

as what they say "UR DOIN IT WRONG"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 10, 2010)

Pretty sure I nabbed the iND rom. I saw the XXXX one as well...


----------



## Taichi24 (Nov 10, 2010)

It works great on DSTW...*is shot*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, it's a good game so far though it's just like Rush which isn't a bad thing.  Glad there's online multiplayer and you can challenge random people in it.  Though since it's not out yet there's barely anyone online to give it a try unless we have some FC exchanges.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 10, 2010)

Alls well on my end. Turned off DS, booted it up, save still there.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Alls well on my end. Turned off DS, booted it up, save still there.




yep. so the iND release keeps the saves and enables the user to continue progress

the NUKED XXXX ROM Creates a save then white screen. AP OFF or ON.


----------



## MG4M3R (Nov 10, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have both and both suffer the same problem. I'll try downloading the game from somewhere else.

Edit:

Downloading from three different places.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 10, 2010)

Heh, I never even saw the nuked release anywhere.  But the iND release plays, but won't save or unlock world 2 on CycloDS.  You can use RTS to fix the saving issue, but still no world 2 unlock.   Man!  I wanna play this.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It does the same thing for me on an R4 with WoodR4 1.15.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Heh, I never even saw the nuked release anywhere.  But the iND release plays, but won't save or unlock world 2 on CycloDS.  You can use RTS to fix the saving issue, but still no world 2 unlock.   Man!  I wanna play this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you will...just google 

"XXXX- Sonic Colours" (its multi5)

for testing purposes i'm telling you this

LOL

DS-SCENE doesn't believe there are 2 releases..and calls the people who still haven't got it working on AKAIO with AP enabled "stupid kids who can't manage their "MicroSD card/ AKAIO"

harsh.


----------



## KirbyPink (Nov 10, 2010)

Tried 4 diffrent roms now, each one gives me same problem.
Save file resetted. AP is ON.


----------



## MG4M3R (Nov 10, 2010)

KirbyPink said:
			
		

> Tried 4 diffrent roms now, each one gives me same problem.
> Save file resetted. AP is ON.




Same here.

It can't be my microSD, it runs Super Scribblenauts fine.

I will try updating my loaders.

Edit:

I just had Windows check for errors on my card, put a rom downloaded from another site and replace the files from AKAIO 1.8.1

Now it works =D


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 10, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> DS-SCENE doesn't believe there are 2 releases..and calls the people who still haven't got it working on AKAIO with AP enabled "stupid kids who can't manage their "MicroSD card/ AKAIO"
> 
> harsh.




Whatever, let them live their little life being not only jackass's, but being dumbass's as well.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 10, 2010)

Lol this game does have AP then


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes.

I'd like to point out, the filename for mine, it was a .7z archive, this was the filename:

*Sonic_Colours_EUR_NDS_-iND.7z*

So hopefully that helps you guys. It's an archive like I said, but it's the one that's worked for me no problem.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

going to use my DS ROM program opener and see if the headers are the same

EDIT - the iND release that I grabbed and works 100% perfectly shows that the "rom header is corrupted"....and "the rom doesn't have the original secure area data...it seems that it has been decrypted"...

but this is the one that works! o.O

maybe the XXXX was not decrypted?



			
				ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> I'd like to point out, the filename for mine, it was a .7z archive, this was the filename:
> 
> ...




gosh...googling that gave me goose egg @[email protected]


----------



## funem (Nov 10, 2010)

Works fine on my AK2i though I am getting a bit fed up with Sonic games ( Never thought I would ever say that ). Funny how they can diversify with Mario and it still works yet when they do a different type of Sonic game... it’s not quite right..... which takes you back to playing variations on the original formula....


----------



## Rayder (Nov 10, 2010)

I checked both the XXX and iND releases in NDS Header Tool.....they are exactly the same ROM.  All readouts are identical.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

the XXXX CART SIZE is UNDERDUMPED.

we have our difference now.







CRC32 IS

Other Version - CRC32: 084a9021
XXXX Version - CRC32: 2949e485

I think someone needs to put another scene release for this NUKED / UNDERDUMP version.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, the XXXX release (well, the one I have anyway) is .1MB short (63.9MB) of the 64MB file size of the iND release.  Interestingly enough, it didn't show me that in NDS Header Tool.

Wah!  We need an AP patch.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Yeah, the XXXX release is .1MB short (63.9MB) of the 64MB file size of the iND release.
> 
> Wah!  We need an AP patch.




that 1mb could be a major file(s) that could make the game work. 

or not work if it's not there


----------



## Steven. (Nov 10, 2010)

I just found a rom in a random site, and it's working and saving, great


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 10, 2010)

Reported ok on EZ5i also (thanks megaman).


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Nov 10, 2010)

The iND release definitely seems to work fine (and save) on the newest AKAIO firmware. Don't forget to turn "Bypass Anti-piracy" on in the options, though.


----------



## retrogamefan (Nov 10, 2010)

Hex codes for : 5318 - Sonic Colors (E)

*0x000044C0*
2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
24 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 20 10 9F 05 A8 10 80 05
1C 10 9F 05 48 11 80 05 18 10 9F 05 E8 11 80 05
1E FF 2F E1 04 BC 13 02 D3 4E 5F E1 FD 8E AA 36
15 44 AA 36 B8 19 AA 36 60 9B AA 36

*0x000049F8*
B0 FE FF EA

For those of you who want to manually edit the rom but not quite sure how to, you need to :

1. Open the rom in a hex editor
2. Goto location *000044C0*
3. Change the curent data from ? to :
000044C0: 08 47 A0 60 E2 24 AB 9B FF AE CA 6A 5B A0 65 84 ? 2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
000044D0: DE D6 57 53 16 B7 4B C6 C2 E9 81 83 8C 29 BD A6 ? 24 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 20 10 9F 05 A8 10 80 05
000044E0: F7 14 BD 80 A8 0E C4 F9 31 EC CF 76 D1 F4 8C 78 ? 1C 10 9F 05 48 11 80 05 18 10 9F 05 E8 11 80 05
000044F0: B5 36 5B F8 08 F9 45 F6 4D 61 0D DF 70 47 77 3E ? 1E FF 2F E1 04 BC 13 02 D3 4E 5F E1 FD 8E AA 36
00004500: 4F 2E 7F 16 6C F3 02 CD A0 48 42 73 ? 15 44 AA 36 B8 19 AA 36 60 9B AA 36

4. Goto location *000049F8*
5. Change the curent data from ? to :
000049F8: 1E FF 2F E1 ? B0 FE FF EA

*Save file not deleted after completion of Special Stage 1, so it allows you to continue without having to restart after you turn off your DS. 
Also, unlocks Act 1 - Stage 2.*


----------



## xshinox (Nov 10, 2010)

AP enabled on my acekard2i with AKAIO 1.8.1 and it works perfectly.


----------



## impizkit (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks retrogamefan! What about the second stage being open? Is there a hex fix for that as well?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Hex codes for : 5318 - Sonic Colors (E)
> 
> *0x000044C0*
> 2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
> ...





great!...now the CycloDS Users can use it!


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 10, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Hex codes for : 5318 - Sonic Colors (E)
> 
> *0x000044C0*
> 2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
> ...


Does this also help the freezing after the first boss?


----------



## Rayder (Nov 10, 2010)

The hex edit appears to fix it on CycloDS.....it saves and I'm able to access the next set of stages.  Coolness!  Now it's time to play!


----------



## Yuan (Nov 10, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> The hex edit appears to fix it on CycloDS.....it saves and am able to access the next set of stages.  Coolness!  Now it's time to play!



Online working too?


----------



## WarioMCP (Nov 10, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Hex codes for : 5318 - Sonic Colors (E)
> 
> *0x000044C0*
> 2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
> ...



Working on the M3DS Real, no problems. Thanks a million!

(I have not tried online yet)


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 10, 2010)

So can anyone make a patch of that hex edit for those of us who have no knowledge of hex editing? >_>


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> So can anyone make a patch of that hex edit for those of us who have no knowledge of hex editing? >_>




someone will make an IPS patch eventually...


----------



## Man_Hunt (Nov 10, 2010)

finally the full version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




already play the demo
the game is awesome :top:


----------



## xist (Nov 10, 2010)

retrogamefan can't have made it much simpler, and i actually want to say thanks for making the beginners level hex guide that he included.

Just whack the game in any hex editor and take a look for yourself....honestly it's a doddle, and you'll surprise yourself how easy it is if you just try (plus learn a new skill!)


----------



## Yuan (Nov 10, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> So can anyone make a patch of that hex edit for those of us who have no knowledge of hex editing? >_>



http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=22631

here.

EDIT: retrogamefan's patch fixes online too, nice.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 10, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> So can anyone make a patch of that hex edit for those of us who have no knowledge of hex editing? >_>



It's actually pretty easy. I forget what program people used, but back when 358/2 Days was released last year, people had to hex edit it. The program and guide was ridiculously easy. It looks confusing, but just try it. You'll see it's easier than it looks.


----------



## ganonthesage (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you VERY much Retrogamefan and Yuan!
This now officially works, though I haven't tried Wi-Fi!


----------



## YayMii (Nov 11, 2010)

I'mma going to use this just because the US version (which is also used in Canada) uses the American spelling of "Colours".


----------



## Etalon (Nov 11, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I'mma going to use this just because the US version (which is also used in Canada) uses the American spelling of "Colours".



Canada is a part of Europe.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 11, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 11, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh... what? Boy you best be going back to Grade 8 Geography because Canada is NOT a part of Europe.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 11, 2010)

looks like i have something to play for my day off tomorrow


----------



## chyyran (Nov 11, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> main theme "Reach For the Stars" (In the Intro)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 11, 2010)

Is time to Sonic action!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2010)

holy shit it doesnt work in no$zoomer!!! nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 11, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong continent, actually.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great game, though.


----------



## mja7033 (Nov 11, 2010)

"3- Open Lunar IPS, choose the ips file you downloaded and ind-sc.nds as target"

rules to patching the game

my question is... where do i get a ips file?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

mja7033 said:
			
		

> "3- Open Lunar IPS, choose the ips file you downloaded and ind-sc.nds as target"
> 
> rules to patching the game
> 
> my question is... where do i get a ips file?




someone  needs to make one


----------



## mja7033 (Nov 11, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> mja7033 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



huh? i dont get it

i renamed the file to ind-sc.nds and i need a "ips file"


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 11, 2010)

mja7033 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The IPS file required to fix the game is needed...and to obtain that kind of file, someone is going to have to *make* the .ips file that fixes the game.


----------



## Yuan (Nov 11, 2010)

mja7033 said:
			
		

> "3- Open Lunar IPS, choose the ips file you downloaded and ind-sc.nds as target"
> 
> rules to patching the game
> 
> my question is... where do i get a ips file?



http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=22631


----------



## mja7033 (Nov 11, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> mja7033 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok...... can someone make it?


----------



## Taichi24 (Nov 11, 2010)

Someone did make it.  Get an ips patcher (e.g. Lips) and the link that Yuan posted.


----------



## mja7033 (Nov 11, 2010)

Taichi24 said:
			
		

> Someone did make it.  Get an ips patcher (e.g. Lips) and the link that Yuan posted.



OMG, i dont get it


----------



## legaiaflame (Nov 11, 2010)

Patched game

http://www.mediafire.com/?aa7d86rd6n5e6j5


----------



## basher11 (Nov 11, 2010)

no posting roms


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, he's banned. Might as well report him before we all get punished.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Okay, lets continue, sans ROM links.


----------



## Maxkhoon (Nov 11, 2010)

tested on R4 wood, apply the "IPS" and it works like a charm!

thanks people :-)


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 11, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> main theme "Reach For the Stars" (In the Intro)
> 
> *snip*
> 
> ...



Oh shut up. Crush40 had their run, lave it for the new guys. I really like some of Sega's new Sonic songs.
Secret Rings, Unleashed, and Black Knight all had great opening themes.
Some of them I'd say were better than Crush 40. Seriously, Adventure 1's soundtrack in comparison to Secret Ring's soundtrack? What would you rather listen to?


----------



## MinusR (Nov 11, 2010)

It hangs after beat the first Special Stage on DeSmuME 0.9.6. Even with the ISP Patch.


----------



## Tetrimino (Nov 11, 2010)

Saves normally and doesn't freeze anymore on M3DS Real with ips patch, thanks!


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 11, 2010)

Quick question, since there isn't a help thread or general Sonic Colours thread on the NDS forums as of yet: Anyone know how to get the 7th Chaos Emerald? I have 6, and it LOOKS like the 7th may come from the multiplayer part of the game, because there is an empty Chaos Emerald slot on it, but that kinda makes no sense to me. I may be doing something wrong, but I've gone against a CPU in a race, and I've set a couple times for a couple zones in Time Attack (All this is part of the multiplayer "world"), and nothing is happening.

Any advice would help.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 11, 2010)

Porkmaster said:
			
		

> Quick question, since there isn't a help thread or general Sonic Colours thread on the NDS forums as of yet: Anyone know how to get the 7th Chaos Emerald? I have 6, and it LOOKS like the 7th may come from the multiplayer part of the game, because there is an empty Chaos Emerald slot on it, but that kinda makes no sense to me. I may be doing something wrong, but I've gone against a CPU in a race, and I've set a couple times for a couple zones in Time Attack (All this is part of the multiplayer "world"), and nothing is happening.
> 
> Any advice would help.



You can get the last emerald from the multiplayer. I did what you did and had a CPU race, won, with loads of rings and got asked if I wanted to enter the special stage. I found it by accident though..


----------



## GRmask (Nov 11, 2010)

confirmed not working on YSmenu with the last savlib.dat and infolib.dat files 
please reply when you find a way to make it working on YSmenu.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 11, 2010)

Seems to be working fine on Cyclo 1.59


----------



## klim28 (Nov 11, 2010)

This game makes me dizzy @[email protected] Game full of colors (its Sonic COLOURS) and side scrolling is too fast for me. Can't see whats happening in the game. All I see are blurred colors


----------



## JackSakamoto (Nov 11, 2010)

Works on EZ flash Vi last OB


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 11, 2010)

Awesome,theres a fix for R4 Wood.I'll start this game when I finish Lufia: Curse Of The Sinistrals.

EDIT: I can confirm R4 Wood 1.16 fixes Sonic Colors.Played up to act 2 in the secand place.


----------



## Yuan (Nov 11, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Awesome,theres a fix for R4 Wood.I'll start this game when I finish Lufia: Curse Of The Sinistrals.
> 
> EDIT: I can confirm R4 Wood 1.16 fixes Sonic Colors.Played up to act 2 in the secand place.



Fixed online too, just tested.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well shit....you have a point there


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 11, 2010)

How do you get to the Special Stages? Somehow I've managed to get 3 or 4, but I don't really know how. I just see a coin with a 50 through it pointing to an emerald on the level select.


----------



## Satosan (Nov 11, 2010)

Currently not working on my Acekard2i. I can get into the game up to the title screen, then it starts to lag heavily while the music is still normal. Pressing any buttons makes the screens go white and then it freezes.

My friend has it confirmed working on his Acekard2i, so I'm not sure what's wrong with mine. I'm on AKAIO 1.8.1 with the Bypass AP option on.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 11, 2010)

You probably got a crappy dump.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

Satosan said:
			
		

> Currently not working on my Acekard2i. I can get into the game up to the title screen, then it starts to lag heavily while the music is still normal. Pressing any buttons makes the screens go white and then it freezes.
> 
> My friend has it confirmed working on his Acekard2i, so I'm not sure what's wrong with mine. I'm on AKAIO 1.8.1 with the Bypass AP option on.
> 
> ...




oh special stages???


beat any level in the zone you want the special stage in with 50 coins or more

after you beat the stage..it will ask if you want to warp to it...lol it gives you the chance to say no xD


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 11, 2010)

WTF is wrong with my game? It never saves. Every time I fire it up I have to start the whole damn thing again. Playing on Cyclo 1.59 stable, how can I fix this, preferably without using the beta firmware.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 11, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> WTF is wrong with my game? It never saves. Every time I fire it up I have to start the whole damn thing again. Playing on Cyclo 1.59 stable, how can I fix this, preferably without using the beta firmware.




Patch it with this and then it should work fine.  It does for me, but I'm using firmware B.4........shouldn't make a difference though.

http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=22631


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 11, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Rayder, working perfect now


----------



## Satosan (Nov 11, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> You probably got a crappy dump.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(stanleyopar2000 @ Nov 11 2010, 10:17 PM) you got the XXXX NUKED dump.
> ...



I've checked the posts in regards to that on page 5 to 7, where you had screendumps of the program NDS Top System with the CRC32 code. My latest version of the game I've downloaded matched the IND release perfectly. I've tried it out again and it still did the same thing - Initializing save file, Creator/Publisher screens, then just when Title Screen starts with the music, it lags and when I press any button to try and skip it, it turns white and starts to freeze at that point, the music dissapearing after a moment. I have already formatted my Microsd card once and it still didn't fix anything. Also tried older versions of AKAIO and had no luck otherwise.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

Satosan said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




damn that's unheard of...your AceKard could be a fake one...


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Nov 11, 2010)

This game is amazing. Seriously, this is the culmination of what the Sonic Rush games wanted to be, a thoroughly enjoyable Sonic game with jackass difficulty interspersed with platforming and "hold right" segments.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 11, 2010)

It was too short. I just beat it



Spoiler



After collecting the emeralds, I got my 7th in the game area, you find a giant negawisp, which is the true last boss


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 12, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> It was too short. I just beat it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly how short is it?I might start in a few days.Might play it over the weekend.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 12, 2010)

You could easily beat it over a weekend. Maybe in a day. I didn't bother with any of the missions, they're repetitive and just repeat the level. But I got B or higher on all the levels, all 7 chaos emeralds. It's pretty short.


----------



## Dartz150 (Nov 12, 2010)

works fine on Xenon's Wood R4 SDHC 1.15 for clones with IPS Patch, I know Wood 1.16 fixes the problem, but I'm using Xenon's WoodR4SDHC and he left the scene, so now I need to wait for patches again u_u, hope Xenon returns, or Yellow Wood Goblin take the R4 clone project...


----------



## jerbz (Nov 12, 2010)

this is an awesome game.


----------



## tonyle414 (Nov 12, 2010)

Beat the whole game.
But during my 5 time opening up the game, the save file is deleted. :N

I used Akaio 8.0 update with the bypass antipiracy.
SOBSOB


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd also like to point out that the credits in this game, are suuuuuper long. And boring. It's just names scrolling by.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 12, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> You could easily beat it over a weekend. Maybe in a day. I didn't bother with any of the missions, they're repetitive and just repeat the level. But I got B or higher on all the levels, all 7 chaos emeralds. It's pretty short.


Don't have much to do today,no other games to play right now (unless I do a new game plus on Lufia) so i'm going to continue playing this today.I got up to like the 4th zone at the boss last night in less in an hour.:/ It's super short.I still have some left of the game,but not much.This game is pretty fun,though.


----------



## Skai5er (Nov 12, 2010)

Tested on EDGE card, currently has all the above issues (no saving etc) but also a lot of the ingame sounds are mashed up too for some reason (lower pitch then normal?) EDGE is one of the less popular cards I know, but it's been patched before fixing previous titles so I'm sure the same will happen here eventually.


----------



## lrwr14 (Nov 12, 2010)

don't know if anyone has said this, it works fine so far on the EZ flash game saves.


----------



## greco78 (Nov 13, 2010)

So I've run into a small problem. I patched it fine and dandy, and got to the first boss, beat it... and then white screen. Wood newest version 1.16? I believe.


----------



## cr235 (Nov 14, 2010)

ive downloaded about 6 different roms and i keep getting to the intro video, then it slows down and freezes on white screen... is this the nuked version that's going about?
really wanna play this game!!!!

i have acekard2i with AKAIO 1.8.1 tried with and without bypassing AP


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 14, 2010)

This game was worth playing once,but not near as good as Sonic Rush Adventure.I like the original Sonic Rush better too.But this one wasn't horrible,just not as good as the others.

The Wii verson,how ever,is really good.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 14, 2010)

klim28 said:
			
		

> This game makes me dizzy @[email protected] Game full of colors (its Sonic COLOURS) and side scrolling is too fast for me. Can't see whats happening in the game. All I see are blurred colors


If you have something like a DSTwo or a CycloDS, now would be a good time to use the slow-mo feature.


----------



## mja7033 (Nov 14, 2010)

cr235 said:
			
		

> ive downloaded about 6 different roms and i keep getting to the intro video, then it slows down and freezes on white screen... is this the nuked version that's going about?
> really wanna play this game!!!!
> 
> i have acekard2i with AKAIO 1.8.1 tried with and without bypassing AP



im having the exact same problem but my game will not save and won't let me go to the second world!


----------



## cr235 (Nov 14, 2010)

mja7033 said:
			
		

> cr235 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i cant even start the game.... i get stuck just when the music begins at the intro video


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 14, 2010)

That's because you guys are running into AP.

No idea what to tell you. I posted a filename back a couple pages or so. It was the one I had, it was an archive, but it worked perfectly on AKAIO 1.8.1


----------



## cr235 (Nov 14, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> That's because you guys are running into AP.
> 
> No idea what to tell you. I posted a filename back a couple pages or so. It was the one I had, it was an archive, but it worked perfectly on AKAIO 1.8.1



the rom i have is patched already

i am able to play it now by leaving the white screen for roughly 30secs and it works! but  stage select and other menus are very slow and laggy... maybe its my micro sd?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 15, 2010)

Maybe... wouldn't hurt to back your shit up [lol], and give the MicroSD a good reformatting.


----------



## owlman (Nov 17, 2010)

I have the patched file, it should work with akaio 1.8.1 right?


----------

